# Sapelo Island



## 257roberts (Sep 11, 2006)

Where is the best place to launch your own boat ,if you are not taking the ferry.


----------



## CCGA (Sep 12, 2006)

We took a private boat one year out of Blue N' Hall landing. It is close to Darien. Just to the north I believe. Which hunt did you get drawn for?


----------



## chambers270 (Sep 12, 2006)

Blue n Hall is the best place, the DNR will even give you a map showing you the way to go to the Island. It is a pretty long haul for a small boat loaded with gear. What size boat/motor do you have?

I know a guy tore the foot off of his motor going to fast through there 1 year. Make sure and follow somebdoy who knows where to go, or dont drive to fast.

Chris


----------



## chambers270 (Sep 12, 2006)

What hunt did you get drawn for? I am going in October.


----------



## 257roberts (Sep 13, 2006)

Got drawn for the nov 30- dec 2.We have a 28 footer,so we have plinty of room for all our gear.One more question ,what is the best spots to pick. Me and a friend went 4 or 5 years ago and i think we had 34 and 35.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 14, 2006)

There are five of us going on the last week of october on the rifle hunt.This is our first year on a rifle hunt we usually go with muzzleloader.WE usually hunt around 20 or so and do fair but we all want to tag out this year anyone have any ideas of some good spots?


----------

